# Pachelbel Canon in D



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I am searching the site and do not find much discussion on this topic. 

How much do you like Pachelbel's Canon in D? Why do you like it?

I like it because it is simple yet complex, peaceful yet antagonistic, melodic and lyrical. There are so many reasons that one could engage this piece. What is yours?


----------



## Zefiro Torna (Nov 17, 2016)

I like it, but then I like many things. I also constantly forget about it, relying in moments like this to remember again.
:tiphat:
Agree that in the right hands can be a very poetic piece with great momentum, but the shadow of overexposure to popular cultural is really toxic in this case.

People say Bach could churn similar music while half asleep during breakfast. The fact is that he didn't, so maybe we should give the Canon (and Pachelbel) more credit.
The Gigue is okayish, he's done better chamber music.

Have you heard more music by Pachelbel?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I myself don't care for it, but I'm glad you like it. For me it has "Classical Public Radio" written all over it.

Enjoy what you like! That's the main thing!!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

The Pachelbel Canon in D has become a favorite for wedding processionals, at least here in the states, for some time. 

The piece has merits on its own and people love to hear it, but when its played over and over and over, it gets monotonous. At a wedding I played, I had to play this piece 7 times through for the processional - the bridesmaids, when walking down the aisle, acted like they were on a fashion runway, stopping for poses by the many photographers snapping up pictures. I haven't played the piece since.

There are many other compositions of Pachelbel that are superior to the Canon yet go unnoticed and unheard. I love to play Pachelbel for organ whenever I get the opportunity. I possess the his complete organ works in my library.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. If you know the song "Seek ye first", that is sung by Christian, has the same 8-chord layout as the Canon in D. This skeleton is a pleasing form of melodic progression. I guess this is why Canon in D is so easy to listen to.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I love hearing Pachelbel's Canon in D. My favorite part is when the first violin or solo instrument starts with the "dancing rhythm" section. It's hard to put into text, but it starts like "beat, da da beat, da da da da da da da beat" and goes on from there. It's a very joyful piece.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone notice that the "trio" section of the Heiligedangezang movement of Beethoven's Opus 132 quartet has the same progressions as the Canon?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

MarkW said:


> Anyone notice that the "trio" section of the Heiligedangezang movement of Beethoven's Opus 132 quartet has the same progressions as the Canon?


It sounds familiar.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Have any of you seen the "Pachelbel rant" video on Youtube? It's hilarious! Take a look:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Have any of you seen the "Pachelbel rant" video on Youtube? It's hilarious! Take a look:


Funny! I think he really likes it, though.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Ironically the piece is not actually a Canon. Strictly speaking its a Passacaglia.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I am searching the site and do not find much discussion on this topic.
> 
> How much do you like Pachelbel's Canon in D? Why do you like it?
> 
> I like it because it is simple yet complex, peaceful yet antagonistic, melodic and lyrical. There are so many reasons that one could engage this piece. What is yours?


If you like it, play it, it's a good piece and all those critics can't do better, I can tell you that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Olias said:


> Ironically the piece is not actually a Canon. Strictly speaking its a Passacaglia.


Ironical you are spot on.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Bettina said:


> Have any of you seen the "Pachelbel rant" video on Youtube? It's hilarious! Take a look:


Pretty much stopped in just to post this. Glad to see it already has.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It is simply one of the most elegant melodies around, which explains its timeless quality.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

I like Pachelbel's Canon a lot. Probably because I managed to avoid being overexposed to it by being born in the right sort of country! And of course it's sad to me that the piece eclipsed his other music, and people are now calling poor Johann a "one-hit wonder". He's written a lot of truly great works.

By the way, the gigue that originally accompanied the canon is also a very nice piece.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

It's used as a wedding march often enough. One of the most special moments in one's life.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I loved the Pachelbel Canon when I first heard it about 60 years ago. However, I've found that it doesn't wear well with time and became boring to me 50 years ago.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have always enjoyed the work. I do not hear it very often, and perhaps I might tire of it if I did. My daughter, who is a cellist, thinks the work is enjoyable but hates to play it. The cello part has 4 notes played over and over and over.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> It's used as a wedding march often enough. One of the most special moments in one's life.


You are a softy you are. :angel:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2016)

It's a nice piece. I hear it at every wedding I attend and every movie wedding as well. And that is often enough.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For me Pachelbel's Canon is Exhibit A as to why so many people dislike classical music. It is slow and dreary, a fine piece to drive one to anti-depressant tablets.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bit tired of it now... That said, it's one of those timeless melodies


----------



## cellodin (May 11, 2017)

I'm a cellist, and I'm warning you I'm going to be a very stereotypical cellist. Yes, it's a classic but oh my god our part is awfulllll. We have 8 quarter notes repeated over and over and over. I played this piece at a wedding once, although the organ ended up playing the cello part so I played the bass part. It's slightly more interesting - there are eighth notes, eighth rests, and it's all pizz but it was still repetitive. However, I supppose you know what you're getting yourself into with this piece XD


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Yup. Like it. Paillard's recording is particularly elegant.


----------



## Zauberfloete (Dec 2, 2020)

It's a piece of music I really enjoy and listen to every now and then. But I agree that overexposure in mundane everyday life may have made it the Mona Lisa of Baroque music.

Luckily it's not so commonly overused where I live (or maybe I don't attend enough weddings or funerals?) so that it hasn't been really ruined for me...



hpowders said:


> For me Pachelbel's Canon is Exhibit A as to why so many people dislike classical music. It is slow and dreary, a fine piece to drive one to anti-depressant tablets.


But it doesn't have to be like that. This is one thing that bugs me about the slow tempo Pachelbel's Canon in D is often played in and which probably suits weddings and funerals but it is not how it was intended to be played. It's a composition with elements if a chaconne, which is a dance, and the gigue which it is supposed to be paired (but with is often omitted) is a lively joyful piece of music.

That's why to me a faster tempo suits it better:






Here's the gigue, by the way:






I'm really glad my first exposure to Pachelbel's canon was a cassette recordings that included both the "canon" and the gigue.


----------

